# woodchuck v. 30-06



## Wiley v 270 (Mar 13, 2012)

Me an my uncle are going to send a few woodchucks running to kingdom com this weekend thatll be fun. Nutin can be to dead right.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Well....i guess whatever makes you happy a 30-06 would not be my first choice..... BUT it would be one heck of a good time! Go have a blast with your uncle pal! Welcome to the forum also check out the other threads and everything dont be afraid to post, all of your knowledge, and i shoot a savage 243 with 58 grain vmax superformance topped with leupold pwr rings and a meuller 8-32x44 scope. Works like a charm, i only shoot 200+ though so keep that in mind, but i did once take one out at 20 yards came out of my shed and i just so happened to have my 20 guage out....so i had some fun myself


----------



## Wiley v 270 (Mar 13, 2012)

I just want the open up the lands for me and my uncle to hunt deer back there.I saw a monster back there was at least a six maybe a eight when we were scouting. Plus we saw a few yotes in the real tall grass stalkin a few does and there fawns. The whole farm has a thousand acres of property on her shell be real fun to hunt.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT Wiley v, sounds like you and your uncle are in for some good target practice.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Wiley ! Sounds like fun and doing farmers a favor all at the same time.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome Wiley, shoot what you have. I can tell you that 6MM does quite a job on them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Have fun. Dead is dead so if you aren't eating them or looking to save pelts it doesn't matter what you shoot them with. Hopefully the pictures you are going to take and share with us (HINT) won't be to nasty


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wiley, the ol' '06 will work fine. I have two of them set up for hay hogs and load them with 110-grain varmint bullets, but deer huting bullets will get the job done. If you want to eat the pigs, pop 'em in the head. I've killed hundreds of them with a .300 Win Mag loaded with 110-grain bullets and the beauty of the caliber choice is that none has ever been wounded. DRT!

I once came close to wounding one at 315 yards as it was moving across a field getting ready to disappear in some standing corn. Normally, I wait for them to stop and stand but this one wasn't going to cooperate. I found that the bullet had struck it across the back, just making a channel across the top. But, it was as dead as if it had been struck squarely.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds like it has an abundance of animals, you should have a blast hunting them!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We don't have as many chucks as we used to. Coyotes.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

My woodchucks live in the big open feild where coyote wont go out to, and i was walking in the woods for turkey scouting and i was walking through a rock bed and wouldnt ya know it at the top of the mountain that sucker was running through the rocks! They sure do get around up here.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I shot a lot of woodchucks with an 06 when I was a kid. I only use it for deer these days. It is still my favorite round.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I remember shooting them out of the hayfields after spending the whole day baling and stacking with my uncles old 7mm. I remember that thing used to kick pretty darn hard ! Like shooting ducks in a barrel. lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

bones44 said:


> I remember shooting them out of the hayfields after spending the whole day baling and stacking with my uncles old 7mm. I remember that thing used to kick pretty darn hard ! Like shooting ducks in a barrel. lol


When I was on the hay wagon we spent of lot of the day catching baby cottontails. Of course it was those that didn't go through the bailer. That was a little messy.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh yea, those and fawns !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep. While in West Virginia last spring, some good ol' boys had the same problem in the field when cutting hay and would actually have a man scouting ahead to avoid wasting fawns.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Sounds fun man and welcome to the forum


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

A while ago, before the farmer let me hunt turkey in his feild i had to show him 10 groundhogs, i shot groundhogs in exchange for hunting, fine with me!!!! More hunting for hunting.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Wait till a big boar hog (..and I mean groundhog) decides to stand his ground. You'll be happy you have an '06, rather than one of those high-speed little tack drivers. The '06 is a man's gun. ...Sorry, got into a few hand-to-hands in my teens with chucks when my Lab used to get into them. I do respect them. Good thing they don't get any bigger. RS, NattyB


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"Good thing they don't get any bigger"...

Nothing like a 110-grain 30 caliber smoking along at Mach III when it hits home to cut them down to size!


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Before I bought the. 223 and the 17HMR I used the 55 gr accelerator rounds in my 06. They leave one nasty exit hole.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Dad once bought a box of those accelerators for his '06 when they first came out. (He use to hunt with a REM 760 Gamemaster Pump W/3-9X Redfield.) Dad never got to shoot them, because we boys used 'em up on chucks. We soon found you had to aim like 6" low, but when we hit, the chucks always landed jelly-side up. Dad never minded buying us ammo as long as we were safe and put it to good use. Guess he figured guns would keep us away from video games. RS, NattyB


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We've made our own .30-cal. accelerators with a 300 Winchester, a sabot, and .22 caliber, 40-grain V-Max. The empty case is dipped into the IMR 4350 powder keg until full (really, that was the instructions supplied with the sabots) and pushed tight with the sabot/bullet. Chronograph results showed only 12 fps std. deviation with three shots at 5032 fps.

Never shot anything but paper with them.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Glenway, That sounds like McGyver's reloading method. I know many loads have compressed charges, but that sure simplifies things. 5,000 fps is screaming! RS NattyB


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Natty, I sure didn't want to be the first one testing these rounds and fortunately for me, my Browning's chamber was a little too tight. So, my friend, Joe, used his Ruger for the experiment. We were hoping for a mile-a-second velocity and came in just under. Still want to see them in action on a woodchuck.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I want to see one period. Any pics?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If it's a photo of the round you want, I'll pester my friend, Joe, since he still has some.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes that round is what I was referring to. Thanks Glen


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay, Dirty, I'm requesting a photo or two and hopefully when Joe gets off work, he'll cooperate.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks again.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Never did any decent testing with these. Only shot one group off the hood of a truck at 100 yards and it measured near 2 inches, if I recall. Good enough, we thought, to do a little chuckin'. Never lined one up but I think it's time to play with this stuff once more - as long as it's in Joe's gun!

Actually, as you might expect, recoil was negligible. If anyone wonders if speed really kills...Less than 100 rounds of this insanity will kill a pound of powder!

I tried to run ballistics on the load but my software indicates its "out of range", so if anyone else wants to check its trajectory, feel welcome.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Glen. And please tell Joe I said thank you too. That is a crazy looking round. That must be crazy to sight in too. 5000+ FPS must make the trajectory crazy. Where would you zero it?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Where would you zero it?


 Hey, I'm still looking for some help here. Anybody? My computer won't compute.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Mine either.... there is a crayon in my brain..... or too many paint chips


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

i bet a call to Hornady or RCBS would yield some good information on this round.
As for information at hand
a 40 gr spire point at 4000fps with a 300yd zero is 4.5 inches high at 200yds and 14.5 inces low at 400yds
as compared to the same bullet at
3000 fps with a 300yd zero and a trajectory of 9.2 inches high at 200yds and 29.2 low at 400yds. 
and the same bullet at
2000fps 22.6 inches high at 200yds and 60.3 inches low at 400yds

You can't directly extrapolate these numbers to a 5000fps bullet (2.25 inces high at 200 and 7.25 inches low at 400yds) but with a little common sense it should give you a starting point


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes Don.....But sense is not common with this guy... LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Go to that range in colorado, its over a mile long! It was a link in one of the recent posts here at PT. But thats a long way to go to shoot a rifle.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Yes Don.....But sense is not common with this guy... LOL


Then i would suggest you shoot this alone with a string tied to the trigger.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Then i would suggest you shoot this alone with a string tied to the trigger.


If I am stranding in front of it..... How do I get the string to pull the trigger....LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ask it kindly !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good post...I always wanted to shoot accelerators out of my .06.

And shooting that fast well I have to question does the bullet blow apart from the spin ???


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I would think there might be some accuracy issues with a round moving that fast too. Do they group?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good question...but if they do I am all over trying to tame that round


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You may cut down on premature bullet mortality because the bullet itself doesn't actually touch the lands...Just a thought good question though. I wouldn't think speed would be as much of an issue as sabot separation from the bullet.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Don, I will have to check into this more deeply.

I have never shot anything that fast. A mile a second wow. And not a light bullet either.

Good point about the bullet not touching the lands. No place for the deterioration of the bullet to start.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

On a call said:


> Good post...I always wanted to shoot accelerators out of my .06.
> 
> And shooting that fast well I have to question does the bullet blow apart from the spin ???


Im thinking about a max of 1 in 16 twist--no faster-- otherwise too much spin, possible plastic wear/melt issues etc..


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The bullet itself - in this case a V-Max - held together just fine, as indicated by the 100-yard group of approximately 2 inches out of the Ruger. Other bullets - I don't know.

Field testing for flight characteristics may be the only solution to downrange questions.

Just in case you want to try this at home. One correction on the load: The powder is *NOT *IMR 4350! It's IMR 3031. Not sure if the sabots are still available, but I believe they were a Remington product.

I guess I'll have to coax Joe into more field research at my range but it's limited to a mere 250 yards.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I used to woodchuck hunt with a guy that tried these bullets in a Remington 700. In his rifle the hit/miss ratio while hunting went downhill. This guy was a very good shot and these bullets wouldn't perform in his rifle. I introduced him to woodchuck hunting. He didn't own a rifle and I tried to sway him towards a .243, why he chose an '06 I'll never understand. He did some excellent shooting with 130 gr HP's.


----------



## Hidden556 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have these all over my field in front of my house love getting them with my windham weaponry vex-ss. Good little pop to them with a 55gr zmax! Except wife dosent let me shoot them anymore said she wants them for my little boy to look at when he's old enough!


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

Hidden556 said:


> I have these all over my field in front of my house love getting them with my windham weaponry vex-ss. Good little pop to them with a 55gr zmax! Except wife dosent let me shoot them anymore said she wants them for my little boy to look at when he's old enough!


Or when he gets old enough teach him to shoot them!


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

i was getting a couple boxes of .223 out of my dads ammo crate today to do some shooting with my girl friend and found a full box of 30-06 accelerators. i had never heard of them before untill i saw this post and now i find a box. well now i guess i might have to give them a try on a few pest.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

The dogs won't be crawling away on you...)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Ya'll realize we're talking rocket science to kill a chuck, but I guess that's what men do. Build better toys. Good info guys. RS, NattyB


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

July 2012 Edition of Shooting Times had a great article on the 30-06. "The .30-06 Isn't Very Sexy but It Is Versatile!"

They show a few loads from Hornday 90-gr. XTP-JHP, Sierra 110-gr JHP, and Sierra 125-gr. JSP. 
I know that Hornady also make 110-gr V-Max bullets. I've used the 110 grain V-Max bullets and they are very explosive on targets.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've used plenty of the 110-grain V-Max in .300 Win Mag and .30-06 to punch out chucks and yotes. But, the .30 caliber 110-grain spire points by Hornady (#3010) may be even more exlosive. They just aren't as pretty to look at. The flat base may affect downrange stability but I've never shot them beyond 300 yards, where they fly fine. I used them for years before the advent of tipped everything.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Thought a few reloaders might find this very interesting for the 30-06.

Reloading the .30-06: Versatile and Reliable
http://www.shootingtimes.com/2012/08/01/the-30-06-isnt-sexy-but-it-is-versatile/


----------

